# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Hey, Dude!

## mandophil(e)

I'd never seen a Dudenbostel mandolin until I was lucky enough to get my hands on this one. Incredible tone, great workmanship. I think Lynn really captured the vintage Gibson look, feel, and, most importantly, tone

----------


## mandophil(e)

Vintage Fern like back

----------


## mandophil(e)

Tasty flowerpot

----------


## mandophil(e)

Hand engraved tailpiece cover. Anybody else want to post their Dude?

----------


## grandmainger

Which number is this one Phil?

----------


## mandophil(e)

It's number #22. By the way Grandmainger, thanks for the instructions on posting pictures on the Cafe. I couldn't have done it without your help

----------


## SternART

I had #22 visit me for a coupla weeks awhile back, nice mandolin.

----------


## f5loar

It's a Loar with a touch of class added to it.
Worth every penny if pennies could buy it.

----------


## wallflower

The color and shading look really good on that one!

----------


## Dano Reible

I just saw a Handmade Music show on tv that has him making a mando. Great show.

----------


## Brian Aldridge

hey Phil, that is one mighty fine looking mandolin. Thanks for sharing pictures of it. I played it once when it was new, and Mike Stangland had just taken delivery form Lynn. It souded killer then, and I bet it is scary now.

----------


## Brian Aldridge

I would like to see some pics of different Dudes too. Does anyone have any they can share?

----------


## Monte37

Okay, I am going to attemp posting this.
This be my Monteleone Grand Artist. Never wanted anything more from a mando.
sorry if it doesn't work...

----------


## Monte37

Okay, it worked and like everyone, here is a headstock pic.
All the best you mandoliners.

----------


## Professor PT

That's a nice "Monty," but I think he was asking for "Dudes," no? I once knew a dude named Monty...he played a Gibson.

----------


## Monte37

I thought this topic just stated "post a picture of your mandolin"...? Just gettin the hang of this party. New to chat, new to Mando Cafe. "Dudes" look nice.
Seen the new Ellis mando's?

----------


## f5joe

Monte, pass the puff please!

----------


## Peakbagr

Big Joe,
Since you're here - Whats your take on the flowerpot?
Back last year there were threads about Gibson defending depiction. It seems that many of the beautiful mandolins posted on the board show the "Gibson" flowerpot, or reasonable fasimiles, but haven't heard anyone complain.
Has the issue been resolved?
I also agree that the Dude is a beautiful instrument.

----------


## Professor PT

That's F5Joe, not Big Joe! However, Big Joe does play an F-5! A lot of confusion on this thread!!

----------


## Peakbagr

It was BIG Joe, thanks. Sounds like you're the one who's confused. I was looking for his thoughts on the Flowerpot.

----------


## mandophil(e)

Lynn's newest, #32.

----------


## mandophil(e)

Another shot...

----------


## mandophil(e)

Beautiful back.

----------


## f5joe

Please, lets clear up the confusion.

Big Joe is a good friend of mine.

I'm f5joe and I'm "big" too. Not as big as Big Joe but big enough.

f5joe has a Dude, Big Joe does not.

There, clear to me. Whew!

----------


## Greenmando

> Big Joe,
> Since you're here - #Whats your take on the flowerpot?
> Back last year there were threads about Gibson defending depiction. It seems that many of the beautiful mandolins posted on the board show the "Gibson" flowerpot, or reasonable fasimiles, but haven't heard anyone complain.
> Has the issue been resolved?
> I also agree that the Dude is a beautiful instrument.


I believe Big Joe and Charlie just want to talk mandos and leave the legal talk to the lawyers and corporate. Gibson has and will defend their property rights. I understand that you can use a flower pot, just not "the Gibson flower pot".

----------


## f5loar

That Dude only lacks the signature of Lloyd Loar to be classified as a Loar.

----------


## mandophil(e)

Hey F5Joe, care to post a pic or two of your Dude?

----------


## f5joe

Here are some I took today of Dude #2. #It was completed nine years ago this month. Many thanks to Lynn!

----------


## f5joe



----------


## f5joe



----------


## f5joe



----------


## f5joe



----------


## mandophil(e)

F5Joe--that is a beauty. Looks just like a Fern Loar. Lynn really captured the '24 dark burst coloration.

----------


## f5joe

Thank you, that's exactly what I wanted. His name and all the pearl are hand-cut. I love this mando.

----------


## diamond ace

Dang!

----------


## mandoman15

And only number two!!? thats so ridiculously awesome, i cant even...i dunno! I spelled ridicolously wrong.

----------


## f5loar

I always thought No. 2 was much better than No. 1. Sure don't look like Isenhour Brick there. Must be General Shale.

----------


## f5joe

Yes, General Shale. Isenhour was too expensive!

----------


## f5loar

Bricks are like mandos, you get what you pay for! I hope your house does not fall down around your Dude and 815.!
The house and the 815 you could replace but the Dude No. 2 would be but a memory.

----------


## f5joe

f5loar ..... you win! I'll just play the Duff at that point.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

The Dude's still looking good Joe, I forgot that it was quite that dark

----------


## SternART

And I thought #3 I owned was great, looks a lot like #2.....
but in comparison #5 is phenominal!!!
You guys lost me on Isenhour brick & General Shale? Does
Tom sell bricks?

----------


## f5joe

Tom Isenhour of Isenhour Brick fame. He's my hero.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

In 1919 or 1920, Lewis Calvin Isenhour opened a brick plant (later known as the Little Plant) with ten round "beehive" kilns and a capacity of 25,000 bricks, manned by twenty to thirty workers. Isenhour opened a second plant with fifteen more beehive kilns and by the end of the 1920s, the Isenhour complex produced over 20 million bricks per year, many of which went toward the construction of the U.S. Army's Fort Bragg, located near Fayetteville.

And then came the Salisbury NC plant

and then came Little Tom I, aka F5loar

...and then came Lloyd Loar mandolins

----------


## f5loar

You're close Darryl. Isenhour Brick&Tile Co. in Salisbury came first in 1896 started by my great Grandfather, GW Isenhour, then came the spin-offs by his sons at the turn of the century like Sanford Bricks, Yadkin Bricks, Norwood Bricks. They learned the brick craft in Salisbury and then branched out to make their own fortunes. I was 4th generation of a long string of brick makers that increased production to over 120 million bricks per year. The 5th didn't make it.

----------


## kudzugypsy

...dang, i never figured i'd have anything to say in this thread...ft. bragg, NC, - thats me - "'dems good bricks!"...and A LOT of em too!

my house and my business both have your bricks in them!!

i always wondered if NC State had some kind of benefactor that donated all those bricks...that is one ugly campus, but i bet it will be around for a looong time.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> I was 4th generation of a long string of brick makers that increased production to over 120 million bricks per year. The 5th didn't make it.


Tripp decided to play golf eh?

----------


## Gavin Baird

Well Darryl, I hope they can get their act together. It really seems a little hard to believe that the Flowerpot is so close to their heart and the F4/F5 shape seems to elude their legal experts...Gavin

----------


## f5loar

I would say you could blame it on golf as to the reason I am out of a job today. I guess there is more money in whacking the s**t out of a hard rubber ball than turning dirt into money.

----------


## Ken Waltham

Tom, you absolutely kill me. I laugh everytime I read your stuff!
Turning dirt into money.... gotta love it.

----------


## mandophil(e)

Back to the mandolins! #34

----------


## mandophil(e)

birds eye back...

----------


## mandophil(e)

close up

----------


## mandophil(e)

peghead...

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I think I've played that one mandophil-e. Was that one of his first batch of 3 or 4 A's?

----------


## mandophil(e)

Darryl:
I believe that is his latest, #34.

----------


## mandophil(e)

The DIY mandolin

----------


## mandophil(e)

headstock...

----------


## mandophil(e)

back...

----------


## Jim M.

Wow, those are great! Does anyone have pics of a blonde A by Dude, it's owned, IIRC, by Jim Nikora. I remember seeing that on the Cafe several years ago. What a stunning piece of work it is!

----------


## kudzugypsy

thats the bad part about having a long name...you cant fit it on a snakehead.

----------


## mandophil(e)

blonde A, #21

----------


## mandophil(e)

back....

----------


## mandophil(e)

one more...

----------


## sgarrity

I've seen pics of the blonde A before. That #34 though is about as good as it gets in an A model mando. That thing is just gorgeous.

----------


## mandophil(e)

One more A--#17

----------


## jasona

#21 is mando perfection

----------


## f5joe

Nice! I'm thinking of having #2 in for a scrollectomy.

----------


## Jeff Hoelter

Master Model left, Dudenbostel right:

----------


## Jonathan James

Wow Jeff. Nice set! Which one do you prefer, play the most?

----------


## mandophil(e)

Jeff:

What serial number is it?

----------


## Jeff Hoelter

Haha those aren't mine. I wouldn't mind having either though!! 

Serial number......25 ?? Mike Stangeland used to own that one. I'm not sure who owns it now.


Jeff

----------


## mandophil(e)

The Stangland Dude is #22. Already posted, the first post on this thread.

----------


## generankin

> blonde A, #21


Yup, that's Jim's. #Seen it, held it, played it. #Gorgeous thing, both to the ear and to the eye. # Marvelous workmanship.

----------


## tzigan

Does anyone have an idea what serial number Lynn is up to at this point, and how far he has gotten in filling his 1998 order list?

----------


## mandopete

1998? Wasn't that 7 years ago?

----------


## Jonathan James

That's one heck of a waiting list. Guys must have a ton of patience to be on there. I thought the two years I've been on the Jamie Wien's list was long...

----------


## mandophil(e)

I believe he is in the mid 30's in terms of mandolins. No idea how far along on the list he is. My guess is there is a loooong line waiting for one to come out of his shop.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I've played Jim N's several times. It's a killer. And dazzlingly beautiful.

----------


## mandopete

I dunno, seems like 7 years is way too long to wait for a mandolin to be built IMHO.

----------


## Jeff Hoelter

Heck, if I could get a Dude for $7K (a guess) but just had to wait 7 years for it, I would do it in a heartbeat! Just tell me where to sign. And that's disregarding the fact that people with locked in prices have a mandolin that's worth $25K (another guess) now...

Maybe one day I can save enough pennies to get my own Dude...maybe we could call em the "poor man's Loar."  :Wink: 

Jeff

----------


## sgarrity

The way I understand it is that they closed their lists after a large number of people put deposits down. I'm pretty sure Gilchrist is delivering mandos at the locked in price. I know there have been some folks make some $$$ on those in the used market. What will be interesting is to see what happens when Dude, Gil and Nuggett have all their orders filled.

----------


## Don Grieser

When I was ready to order from one of the top builders in 1998, I checked all their wait times. I thought seriously about others but ended up going with Gilchrist because his wait time was 18 months. He delivered on time and I'm really happy to have had a stellar mandolin to play for 6+ years while folks I know on other lists are still waiting. I do wish I had had the $ to get on those other lists too, though.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

"He needs to hire enough help to catch up and get the instruments out the door. Then he can thrive on the name he has established and take advantage of the situation he has instead of living within it"


Well, Lynn just made a good point off line that I should consider doing the same to catch up on pickguards and bridges.

Guilty as charged.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Greetings, I have been following this thread for several days and feel its time to dispel a few of the myths that are circulating.  First of all, I closed my list some years ago and am working to fill the orders I have. I dont need a jump start as has been suggested. I am quite motivated to spend time in the shop as the sole breadwinner for my family. I have not put the list aside to build instruments at full price. Have I built a few at full price for the benefit of my family? Yes, I have, but it has been very, very few. One of these was for a rather prominent mandolin player most of you are familiar with. Personally, I think that was a good decision on my part and will greatly benefit those who are taking delivery on instruments at guaranteed prices. I have absolutely no intention of putting my list aside in favor of building and offering them at current prices. Believe me, it has been suggested, but thats not how my parents raised me and goes against my morals. The situation Im in is not unique. A well-known archtop guitar builder (who is no longer with us) reportedly refused to honor his guaranteed prices after fame and prices escalated. I can imagine, things really hit the fan at that point. Its a small community we have and word gets around fast. I will not tarnish my reputation with such tactics. Hire help? Its not for me. The world is going farther in this direction every day. It is getting very difficult to find anything that is made entirely by one person and a committee built instrument (to borrow a term from the violin world) is not what I promised my customers nor is it what I want to be known for. There is nothing wrong with these instruments, its just not for me. Besides, if someone was talented enough to meet my standards to work in the shop, they should be out on their own anyway. The primary reason I am so terribly behind on my orders remains that it is simply taking more time to produce an instrument at this level than I had anticipated, much to the disgust of my customers and the detriment of my bank account.  Many of these orders were taken within the first couple of years after I started building mandolins and I had hoped that I would become more efficient. Guess what? There are no shortcuts to quality and I refuse to lower my standards to turn out greater numbers. If an individual only sees one of my instruments, and it is substandard, then he/she will judge everything I do by that one instrument. So, it doesnt matter if its a $6000 guaranteed order or a $25,000 full price instrument, they will both receive the same attention to detail and care when I build them. I certainly havent heard any complaints when I delivered a $6000 instrument and it was sold within weeks for over 4 times that price. Not a bad investment.  I have often joked with customers telling them there are three options good, fast, cheap, and that they could pick any two of those. There may be more to that line than the humor that first hits you. Now, what have I done to help remedy the situation? First, my wife quit work so I could dedicate more time in the shop, and not run as many errands with the children and our aging parents. That has helped tremendously, although health insurance costs are a killer. The other thing is Im looking out my window now at a half completed 1400 sq ft dedicated shop building. It should be complete in a couple more months and I pray that the improved organization that it brings will help productivity. I started this venture as a part time endeavor in a basement shop while working full time for Lockheed Martin, and due to downsizing, it was thrust upon me in 1997 as a new career. Its a career that I dearly love and wouldnt trade for anything else I could imagine. Im still in a basement workshop, but not for much longer.  Luthiers are terrible businessmen. Guess you cant be good at everything, and if Im guilty of anything, Im terrible at estimating delivery times. I dont have a set production schedule, thats for the corporate world. Instead, I have the liberty to take what time is needed to get everything right, without compromise. Keep in mind, many of these folks ordered knowing it was going to be 5 years or so before delivery. Obviously, I missed it. The backlog of orders is comforting from the standpoint that I have work to do, which gives my family a certain level of security. However, the fact that people are waiting much longer than I first anticipated weighs heavy on me, most every day. Ive been there too and know its no fun. I wont go into the details. But, by far the majority of my customers are very patient, and they have no idea how much I appreciate that. The bottom line is, my first responsibility is to my family, I will continue to produce instruments for the folks on my list delivering at the prices I guaranteed until all of those orders are complete, I will continue to produce the highest quality instrument I am capable of without compromise, and I will not raise production numbers at the expense of quality. The short note I set out to write turned into quite an epistle. Hope I didnt bore you all. To borrow a line from my friend Mike Compton, Life is Good. Im headed back to the shop for now. Feel free to carry on.

Sincerely,
Lynn Dudenbostel
Luthier and friend of f5joe

----------


## Jonathan James

Great note, Lynn. Thanks for taking the time to share your perspective. You clearly have your priorities straight. Best of luck to you!

----------


## f5joe

A great perspective and a mandolin WELL worth waiting for!

Thanks again Lynn!

----------


## Tom C

kudzugypsy,
 How's that for a good honest answer? It must be hard to see somebody else sell your instrument for 4X the price you sold it to them for. -Especially with all the sweat and hard work you put into it then they make all that money doing nothing. I think it's a good idea for these independent builders just to make mandos and put them up for sale at going rates as they become available. Even a non-committed list. Or a contract where if they sold it while the builder is alive they get a percentage. Or a loner contract where buyer does not actually own it but leases it for their life time or can sell it back to builder for same price they paid.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Tom C said "It must be hard to see somebody else sell your instrument for 4X the price you sold it to them for. -Especially with all the sweat and hard work you put into it then they make all that money doing nothing."

I should have added, once an instrument leaves my shop, it is the buyers right to do with it what they wish. That being said, quite a few individuals have so kind as to consign their "Dudes" back to me for resale and I greatly appreciate being included in the loop and sharing a bit in the rewards. 

Best regards,
Lynn

----------


## mandopete

Hey Lynn

Thanks for the honest and direct response. You are indeed, a class-act. Keep up the stellar work!

----------


## bones12

Wow. Integrity, insight,ethics and the incredible skill that Lynn possesses really set the bar right where it should be. This is what I teach my children. One's reputation is the highest achievement a person can attain. Thanks Lynn for sharing your sentiments; they really are a balm for a somewhat cynical world. Doug in Vermont

----------


## kudzugypsy

thanks lynn, that's great to take time out to update folks here on the cafe.

sort of the point i was trying to make in my previous post (i was at work you know...and should have been working) was that i dont think ANY of the top luthiers really expected what happened in the late 90's/early 00's - who here would have even DREAMED 10 years ago when loars were selling for $35K (i have an elderly used instrument flyer dated aug 97 with a mint 24 loar for $38K) that within the next 10 years you would be paying close to that for a living luthiers work. it just boggles the mind - nobody could have predicted that - and with the explosion in prices, suddenly everyone had to close their lists. it seems odd that for 20 years you could get on Monte/Nuggets/Gils lists, then within a 2-3 year period, they were all closed...i mean, there couldnt have been that many NEW players wanting a mandolin - they were *mostly* after that price appreciation. in 94, i was going to get on Gil's list when they were $4500...but i though, man, that's crazy money for a mandolin...and that was just 12 years ago, your looking at adding $20K to that figure now.

i see what lynn is talking about with growing pains. a lot of these other top luthiers have had 15-20 years to get tooled up, etc - with lynn, it seemed like he was the man after he built his 2nd mandolin - there was just no way to judge what kind of volume he could get out when the orders started piling in.

thanks again lynn, this has been a good thread. learned lots.

----------


## SternART

&lt;&lt;Hey Lynn/ Thanks for the honest and direct response. You are indeed, a class-act. Keep up the stellar work!&gt;&gt;

Yep!!!

----------


## Albert Whiting

Yeah Lynn you are a great guy and builder. I hope youre enjoying the Thile DVD.

----------


## mandophil(e)

I'll add to the chorus. I've never dealt with a humbler, nicer and more helpful person in my life. The instruments are incredible, but the man is even more impressive.

----------


## jasona

So, how about more pics of these mandos?  

(Thanks for your comments on this subject too Mr. Dudenbostel)

----------


## SternART

Here ya go!

----------


## SternART

One mo!

----------


## berkeleymando

SternART, is that one yours?

----------


## SternART

Nope...used to live in Oregon & if I'm not mistaken it is in the Bay Area now.
The violinish classical looking Dude is pretty cool, eh?

----------


## jasona

Very cool Arthur! It would look super with a black tailpiece cover like the blonde too.

We live in very good mando days.

----------


## mandophil(e)

Beautiful fern inlay

----------


## mandophil(e)

Applying varnish to the back of #30

----------


## grandmainger

> Greetings, {snip} #Im headed back to the shop for now. #Feel free to carry on.


Lynn, that was a good post, and a nice piece of writing to boot. Thanks for that.  
Germain

----------


## mandophil(e)

#30

----------


## mandophil(e)

Another view, #30

----------


## mandophil(e)

#30--Spectacular one piece back

----------


## ronlane3

That is one sweet looking back. Thanks for that picture, can you please show a close up of the tailpiece?

----------


## mandophil(e)

same tailpiece, different mandolin

----------


## mandophil(e)

#27

----------


## mandophil(e)

Beautiful birds eye back

----------


## mandophil(e)

Flower vase?

----------


## mandophil(e)

Scroll--note cool inlay on fretboard

----------


## ShaneJ

Beautiful! What is the nut made of? Fossil ivory?

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Yes, it's a fossil ivory nut and the inlays are actually m.o.p. dots I turned to fit inside a brass tube. I glued them in the tube, then sliced them off and inlayed them. The position markers in the side of the fingerboard are small diameter brass tubing inlayed, then a small piece of ivory was whittled down and inserted, glued, and cut off.

Lynn

----------


## ShaneJ

Lynn, I didn't notice the dots before. I really like that look. I love the flowerpot too! Kinda like the pot I did on my first try, even though my flowers are different. I promise I didn't copy yours! That should be obvious in comparing the two.  I used a brass rod ground flat on 2 sides as the "underline" in the inlay.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Nice inlay! There really are a lot of great alternatives to traditional inlays.

Lynn

----------


## JeffS

> Yes, it's a fossil ivory nut and the inlays are actually m.o.p. dots I turned to fit inside a brass tube. I glued them in the tube, then sliced them off and inlayed them. The position markers in the side of the fingerboard are small diameter brass tubing inlayed, then a small piece of ivory was whittled down and inserted, glued, and cut off.
> 
> Lynn


That is the one from the DIY show isn't it? I loved that series.

----------


## ShaneJ

Jeff, the DIY mando is on page 3 of this thread. Similar, but different.

----------


## mandophil(e)

Lynn made #27 prior to the DIY program, and #28 during the show. A pretty good player admiring #27's back..

----------


## mandophil(e)

One more shot of #27

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

JeffS, we filmed the guitar show first, and I was building #27 at the same time. That way I could work on something after the TV folks left for the day. I couldn't really work on the guitar much while they were gone because of the filming. After the guitar and #27 were finished, we went to Nashville for the taping at Skaggs studio, the Ryman, and Gruhns. Soon as we got back, I "fast tracked" #28, meaning I didn't work on any other instruments besides the one. By that time, things had settled in real comfortable with the TV folks and when it was time for them to knock off for the day, I could ask "well, can I go ahead and scrape the rest of this binding tonight", or some such task I'd like to get behind me and I'd be granted permission to go ahead, off camera. By that time, they had started editing the guitar series and realized how much was hitting the cutting room floor. There's just over 20 minutes of actual show for a standard 30 minute slot, and with all of the "recapping" DIY insists they include, you really have to gloss over some things. I've been accused of being a bit careful not to give away trade secrets on the series, but didn't hold anything back when they were filming. I think it's a fine line the producer walks to have enough content to make it interesting to the average TV viewer, but not so much detail as to loose them to another network. I'll bet they shot 80 hours of video for the total of slightly more than 60 minutes that went into the 3 shows. It was quite an experience. A lot of fun. Especially the Nashville trip!

Dude

----------


## ShaneJ

Boy, I'd love to have a set of DVDs with all 80 hours!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Good Morning. I would like to express a public apology to Lynn and any other builder who may have taken offense with my earlier now deleted post. How a person conducts their business is really nobody else's business. I won't wallow in the right or wrongs with what was said or suggested, I will only say that it was meant as constructive opinion not criticism or incendiary flaming. Maybe I chose my words improperly, maybe the underlying message was not clear. At any rate, I hope this post helps rectify the situation.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Thank you Darryl. I appreciate that. 

Best regards,
Lynn

----------


## WireBoy

Hello Lynn,
 #80 hours of footage! wow, lots of luthier nuggets in there I'll bet. #Did i remember you posting a while back that this DIY exerience had warmed you up to doing your own Luthier/builder video project? #Is it still something we can look forward to?

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Eric... I hope so! Once the new shop is complete and ready to move into, I'd love to film the building of a mandolin and guitar for a series of DVD's. I have kind of planned on doing that, if it can be done without slowing down the building process.

Lynn

----------


## PaulD

Great pics, beautiful mandos... maybe using the "D" logo on more pegheads rather than "Dudenbostel" would speed up production.  I love the blonde... was it #27? I can't remember... I was looking at it this afternoon when I should have been working! 

Good letter explaining where you're coming from, Lynn. I wish I were in a position to have a deposit on one of your mandos... even with the waiting list. Of course I'd have to have money to keep a corral of player mandos too. With any luck I would have advanced my playing to the point that I was worthy of such a fine instrument by the time I got it. 

I can't speak for Lynn or any other builders with waiting lists, but I've worked for some excellent woodworkers and been a self-employed woodworker. One thing I've noticed is that some folks that love to create decide they "need" to grow the business so they hire a few employees. Next thing you know, they are businessmen/managers/employers rather than craftsmen and artists. Some get into it and do a good job, but I've worked for very talented and creative people that cannot manage payroll, schedules, etc when they are tasked with planning work for several employees. One place I worked did marvelous custom furniture, but my boss (whom I learned tons from) couldn't keep on top of material orders and payroll. I can understand why some folks would want to maintain creative control and put tools to wood rather than spending all day in the office. 

Keep the pics coming and, Tom, your now defunct posts made sense to me. Oh well, you can't please them all! 

Paul Doubek

----------


## mandopete

Yes, we have all had disagreements here on the Cafe, but resigning your account would be the wrong thing to do, IMHO. #

I think as long as people follow the posting guidelines, there should not be an issue here. #Everyone is entitled to their opinion as long as it doesn't involve some sort of personal attack.

I didn't see anything like that in this thread and to it's credit, we got a detailed response directly from Lynn Dudenbostel.

----------


## Darren Kern

I have nothing to contribute to the topic itself, but I want to say that this has been a very good thread overall. On 99% of the discussion boards on the web, people would have been shouting at each other and calling each other names by now. Instead, everyone has been mature despite the differences of opinion, and as a result posters and observers (like me) have learned more about the world of professional Luthiers. I'm a member of literally dozens of forums that discuss many different topics, and the Cafe is BY FAR the best one I'm a priviledge to be a member of.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

But, we all need to be more keenly aware of how easy it is rub someone the wrong way. #That should not happen, intentionally or unintentionally.

I quote Lynn in an email to me yesterday

"...but the rub for me was that it was suggested I need.."

There is a distinct difference between friendly differences of opinion, heated debate, and rubbing someone the wrong way. #This we must avoid at all cost.

----------


## PaulD

> That should not happen, intentionally or unintentionally.


With all due respect, Darryl, with 7000+ registered members there are going to be occasions where we inadvertantly rub someone the wrong way. When that happens we just need to be adult enough to apologize, explain ourselves, and move past it. I think the 'Cafe members have been pretty good about that... at least in the threads I've followed. I think you demonstrated that in this thread yesterday and so did Tom, as I recall. 

Right or wrong... that's how I see it. Sorry that this is off topic, as I don't have any Dudenbostel mando pics to post.  

Paul Doubek

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> With all due respect, Darryl, with 7000+ registered members there are going to be occasions where we inadvertantly rub someone the wrong way.


yep..I think you are right

Carry on...let's see some mo' pics

----------


## John Zimm

Now that that is over, I have a quick question for Mr. Dudenbostel. #Isn't this what your new shop will look like:

----------


## mandophil(e)

As the person who started this thread, I'm a little frustrated that it got hijacked along the way and became a forum for issues that most of the people looking at it couldn't really care less about. I truly appreciate Lynn's artistry, and thought others would also. 

Do any other Dudenbostel owners want to do us all a favor and post a picture or two?

----------


## f5joe

Here, another pic:

----------


## f5joe

............ here's my left-handed brother hank:

----------


## Jason Kessler

Pursuant to mandophil(e)'s original intent: I'd heard a lot about Dudes but never got to see so many up-close-and-personal pictures as I found on this thread. Those are some of the most stately, gorgeous instruments I've ever seen.

They seem of the caliber the likes of which one waits a lifetime for.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Buckley... I WISH my shop looked like that! The one in the photo you posted has a roof! Right now, I've got a 1000 sq ft skylight. I was told last week that the truss plant is running 4 weeks out on delivery. I'd like to have them tomorrow, but that's a short wait considering I'll have the shop for the rest of my life. I built my first guitar in 1989, the year our daughter was born. I'm on my third basement shop now. Having a shop like this is a dream come true.

Dude

----------


## mandophil(e)

More pictures! #31..

----------


## mandophil(e)

Back...

----------


## mandophil(e)

neck..

----------


## mandophil(e)

Very tasty peghead..

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Thanks Phil... I like that peghead too. An insteresting story about that. I was at a banjo gathering a couple of years ago and one gentleman had a Loar era style 5 trap door tenor. It had that really nice fancy peghead and this inlay was a component of a larger design. So, I took some photos, scaled it to fit an A-5, and noticed there were a couple of elements similar to a fern. Later, I was looking at banjos on Bernunzio's web site and he had an almost identical banjo (except it had a pyralin resonator), otherwise it was the same. There was a note in the ad that this banjo was identical to Lloyd Loar's personal tenor. Pretty neat connection, I thought.

Dude

----------


## Professor PT

Any oval hole Dudes out there? Just curious...or do most people want the F-holes?

----------


## danb

> Ahh, I knew that would do the trick!


fun, though I zapped both the funny and my reply to keep this all on topic

----------


## danb

Lynn, while we have you here.. do you have any interior images of installed virzis ? 

Do you attach the top to the sides first, or the back.. the old Gibsons appear to be back first, then top (based on the apparent glue clean up on the bottom but not the top), though I've always seen photos of virzis fitted on a top that is already attached to the sides.

----------


## Nalapombu

Hey,

What is this DIY show that is being talked about that shows Mr. Dudenbostel building a mando? I would like to see it. Can someone fill in the blanks?

----------


## craigtoo

Hello Dan,
I know you didn't ask me...but I saw this a while ago.

http://www.thefishnet.com/makemandolin/page5.htm

That link may shed some light on the subject. From what little I've seen of Virzis they were attached to the top. Then, the top was attached to the assembled back and sides. Not unlike a violin. Limited experience here though. 

Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of a Virzi in a mando as it's being made where the top was attached to the sides and the back was off.

craig

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Good morning... to answer the questions, no oval hole Dudes, and no plans for them. With great vintage oval holes at their present prices, I don't see jumping in this market. I willbe adding an H-5 mandola to the mix hopefully in the near future. Dan, I've always attached the back first, for the reason you mention, until recently. I've started putting the top on first as it gives me a better opportunity to fit the neck/dovetail. By gluing the top on first, it gives me a chance to tighten the dovetail from both sides and allows me to set the neck depth and sand the rim assemble and neck heel as a unit. Makes sense on a mandolin. Amazing how you can build this many instruments and still find better ways of doing things!  The photos Craig listed of the Virzi are all I have. I'll take more next time I do one. The DIY shows were filmed in 2003 in my shop. Three mandolin building shows and 4 guitar shows (plus a one hour guitar special, edited from the 4 shows). DIY is the Do It Yourself Network, on cable. Go to www.diynet.com and do a searcg for "Handmade Music". They will have an outline of each show and the schedule for airing on the site. Wish I was paid each time they show it... I'm in permanent re-runs!

Dude

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Dan, on most of the old Gibsons I've seen, glue cleanup on the top or back didn't seem to be a high priority back then! I'm not sure what they glued on first, but I can imagine doing the back last just to show the Virzi installation. Gluing up a rim with hot hide glue can be a messy job, and the reason for the internal glue slop on some of the old ones. Gibson does a much neater, cleaner job of building mandolins today than they did in the '20's. I don't use hide glue for the rim assembley as I don't feel it contributes that much to the acoustic equation. Instead, I use LMI instrument makers glue, which I feel is about 95% as good as hide glue anyway. I can get a much more controlled application as I don't have to work near as fast with it, and as a result, no squeeze out. I could solve the problems of using hide glue like Martin did, and that was to keep the glue room at 90 degrees or higher! Plenty of working time that way. Only trouble is, my electric bill would be sky high!

Dude

----------


## mandopete

> Originally Posted by  (mandopete @ Dec. 07 2005, 00:50)
> 
> Ahh, I knew that would do the trick!
> 
> 
> fun, though I zapped both the funny and my reply to keep this all on topic

----------


## danb

Well, I am kinda scary looking. People coming to see nice mandolins should't be subjected to that

----------


## mandopete

No worries, I was just trying to "lighten" things up around here...you know, with the holidays and all.

Now if you really want to see a scowl, check out the photo of Dasspunk over in the Post A Picture Of Yourself thread!

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Lynn, if you don't mind me asking, and if it isn't too confidential, what was Chris Thile like to work with?
Did he come to your house to pick the instrument up (#14, the one with the Virzi), did he try it out at first? What kinds of things did he request on it, i.e. fretboard radiius, nut material, inlay, wood, etc.? As a big fan of his I thought it would be interesting if you'd be willing to tell us that story.
Thank you.

----------


## Vincent

...can I vote for letting Lynn get back to his backlogged list?

----------


## mandopete

Hey, it's a free country!

----------


## Albert Whiting

I can answer the part about where did Chris pick it up at. Lynn actually brought it to him at Rhythm and Brews where Nickel Creek was playing in Chattanooga. That was actually the first time i had seen Nickel Creek live.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Well, I'm off the clock for the night, so I'll post a brief answer to the questions. mando777 is right. I took #14 to Chris in Chatt. and suprised him at a show. Chris is great to work with. Everything has to be "just right" as far as the set-up, and working with him probably raised my set-up skills a notch or two. The mandolin was very traditional, Englemann top, red maple back and sides, ivory nut, pretty standard. It did have a Virzi which he had me remove later when it came back for frets and some TLC. After the Virzectomy, it immedsiately sounded "bigger", but it lost a sweetness and complexity that I only hear with Virzi's. Chris said (before Virzectomy) that his engineer said #14 recorded better than #5. I've been asked if I'm ever going to remove the Virzi from my persoanl A-5. It's still in there and the thought has crossed my mind, but I just can't pull the trigger on that job.

Dude

----------


## mandophil(e)

I guess you could call this a "supergroup"--
Dudenbostel, '27 Fern, Nugget Deluxe

----------


## mandophil(e)

classy backsides, same order as the front shot...

----------


## Hal Loflin

Just getting into this thread....Back on page 2. 

f5joe...Where did you get that strap pictured on your mandolin?

----------


## sgarrity

Now that's a trio I wouldn't mind having stashed under the bed.

----------


## Brian Aldridge

wow mandophil(e), awesome group of mandolins. As has been said here that Dude is gorgeous. The Nugget is exquisute. But that has to be the cleanest Fern I have ever seen. Thanks for the pictures. Lynn, are your favorite Loars with virzis or w/o virzis?

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Brian... got to say there's examples of both that I like, and for different reasons. Kind of like Baskin Robbins ice cream. Some days you want vanilla, some days rocky road. I played 8 different Loars over a period of 2 weeks a few years ago, including Grisman's '22. The last one I played was the only Virzi example in the lot, and it was at Marty Lanhams shop for some set-up. There was something special with that one that I didn't hear in any of the others. It was great. Better than Grisman's? No. Different. There are probably more non-Virzi Loars that I like than Virzi Loars, but that is due in part to the fact that more of the non-Virzi examples exist!
Dude

----------


## f5joe

"f5joe...Where did you get that strap pictured on your mandolin?"

I make them for folks. You can PM me if interested. Thanks, Joe

----------


## mandopete

> I guess you could call this a "supergroup"--Dudenbostel, '27 Fern, Nugget Deluxe


Gulp, are those yours? If so, how do you ever leave the house?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> classy backsides, same order as the front shot...


Does the '27 Fern really have silver plated tuners, or is that just the flash making it appear that way?

The Dude is very Loaresque in finish and wood figure

----------


## mandophil(e)

All gold hardware on the '27, Darryl. Straight as an arrow.

----------


## mandophil(e)

#7....

----------


## mandophil(e)

#7 back..

----------


## mandophil(e)

peghead....

----------


## Dfyngravity

wow, #7 is a killer. That back is one of the best flames I have ever seen! And the headstock is flawless.

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

This has got to be one of the best threads in recent days. Thanks to Lynn for his generosity of time in his many comments, and all the to pix of the Dudes out there! I was inspired to sit and watch the DIY shows again my father-in-law taped for me when they were broadcast, and just love that man's craftsmanship. I would be one of those who would snap up a DVD of Lynn building an F5.

Hey, I own a Dude, too - one of his ball caps! And it's my fave! I'll never have the money for a handmade mando, but it's nice to watch, and to hear their sounds!

Kirk Albrecht

----------


## Kevin K

What tuners/buttons are on #7?

----------


## Dfyngravity

they look like waverlys, but are the shafts not gold like the rest of the tuners? or is it just the camera playing tricks?

----------


## ronlane3

Aren't they Waverly's with ebony buttons? How hard is it to fit the Waverly Ebony's to fit Grover tuners?

----------


## Dfyngravity

ronlane3 here is a recent threadabout just that.

----------


## joshro78

I don't know about anybody else, but I think those tailpiece covers are the coolest thing ever! I hope I'm not prying too much, but how do you make those?!? Is it replacing the metal cover or is it attached to the metal cover somehow? Thanks for all the great eye candy!

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

It's just an ebony cover on a stadard stamped metal tailpiece. I use a dovetail bit and run a piece of ebony over it a few passes, slice off the proper length, then glue and "end" piece on it. Radius it, cut the end to the shape you want, inlay it, then you've got as much tied up in it as a new James tailpiece! &lt;G&gt;

Dude

----------


## joshro78

Thanks for replying! I say it's definitely worth the effort. I've been thinking about that blonde A and #27 all day!

----------


## sgrexa

Great thread indeed. I wonder if Lynn wouldn't mind discussing how his finishing process he uses now differs from the earlier years. I heard rumours that the Kimbles may have had an influence on that, as far as brushing vs. spraying the varnish and maybe some other things. Stunning photos everyone!

Sean

----------


## mandophil(e)

I started this thread because I am impressed by the mandolins Lynn makes, wanted to learn more about them, and thought other folks would also. I, personally, don't spend a lot of time in the builder's section, but I am curious about the way Lynn builds and finishes his instruments, and I'm quite sure he is able to figure out if he has the time to post on this thread.

----------


## sgrexa

Sorry, I don't want to bog down this thread or Lynn's time. When I look at my Kimble, I see a lot of similarities to Dudes. I know Will has worked with Lynn and learned much. I often think of Will as a young Jedi in training and Lynn as a master Jedi knight (Star Wars geek rant off). Just curious to hear what he has to say, if anything, on the subject.

Sean

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Hi Sean... to answer your question, yes, Will and Fred convinced me that brushing is the way to go. #They even brought a mandolin over and demonstrated their brushing technique! #What great folks. #I hope Will has picked up a few things from me, but I'll say, I've learned a lot from him too. #I wish we lived closer to each other. Now that he's in Ohio, I don't get to see him near as often and I miss that.

Lynn

----------


## peter.coombe

G'Day Lynn. I have been reading this thread with interest. Your comments about the waiting list etc, sounds very familiar. I got swamped 2-3 years ago and am still trying to catch up, although I am still taking orders. I also am way behind schedule and feel bad about customers who have to wait longer than I would like. Mandolins are not the only thing in life, and family issues, moves, illness etc do interfere. The last year has been a bit of a horror year for me with mandolin output down signifcantly because I got sick and my mother got sick and had to move to a nursing home. The paperwork from my mother is killing me. Some order cancellations, although disappointing, came as a relief! I am about to start my own bigger and better workshop building project, but that also includes a new house as well. Nice location close to the coast and great Aussie surfing and fishing beaches.

Will Kimble made a mandolin for me early this year, and I am impressed with the quality of the finish he gets with the Spar Varnish and french polish. It is certainly harder to get that sort of quality from the water based varnish and french polish. One thing he told me is that you are now making your mandolins with a lower bridge height, contrary to conventional wisdom. Care to comment on this.

Peter

----------


## dantank

This is #13. However, it was completed in March 2005. The guy who ordered it ordered two and wanted consecutive serial numbers. #12 was delivered some time back and now #13 out of sequence.

----------


## f5joe

Hey Dan, welcome aboard. #13 is another home run! Post some pics of that beautiful back when you can.

Joe

----------


## mandopete

Between these photos and Jim Hillburn's stuff I'm just about to come down with a case of bird-MAS!

----------


## dantank

#13 Again.

----------


## Mark Walker

Now I understand why people get MAS! I've only got two (can't play either of them worth a toot) but when I win the lotto, I'll have to get on Lynn's waiting list.

----------


## Jack Roberts

> Now I understand why people get MAS! I've only got two (can't play either of them worth a toot) but when I win the lotto, I'll have to get on Lynn's waiting list.


Long waiting lists are not a bad thing. I am not wealthy, but I can afford a very nice mandolin if the waiting list is long enough. A two year waiting list at $30/week is $3,120. At $50 a week it is $5,2000. A seven year waiting list at $50/week is $18,200! I am on a long list now, and I hope to be coming to the end of it soon, but I've got all the money I need now. Once I get to the end of this list, maybe I'll sign on to Lynn's list as well--don't even need to win the lotto!

----------


## Mark Walker

> Originally Posted by  (ClosetMandolinPlayer @ Dec. 15 2005, 16:38)
> 
> Now I understand why people get MAS! #I've only got two (can't play either of them worth a toot) but when I win the lotto, I'll have to get on Lynn's waiting list.
> 
> 
> Long waiting lists are not a bad thing. #I am not wealthy, but I can afford a very nice mandolin if the waiting list is long enough. #A two year waiting list at $30/week is $3,120. #At $50 a week it is $5,2000. #A seven year waiting list at $50/week is $18,200! #I am on a long list now, and I hope to be coming to the end of it soon, but I've got all the money I need now. #Once I get to the end of this list, maybe I'll sign on to Lynn's list as well--don't even need to win the lotto!


Can't argue with your logic (or math) a bit. #Unfortunately I'm as interested in hunting big game in Alaska as I am mandolins. #I did an Alaskan hunt in 2000, bought a custom-made Silver Angel in 2003, and am using your same technique for my next Alaskan hunt - hopefully in 2007! # (Sorry - didn't mean to go off on a non-mandolin tangent like that Lynn and Mandolin Cafe' members!)

----------


## Albert Whiting

I hope this isn't too much off topic but what kind of arm rest is on #7 on page 7 of this thread?

----------


## SternART

Dudenbostel!

----------


## danb

posting this for Lynn- his new workshop in progress!

----------


## mandopete

Is that Engleman or Red Spruce?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

East Tennessee, has to be Red

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Thanks for posting that Dan. I'm pretty excited about it. Glad I'm not doing the construction, or it might have tone bars instead of trusses... although I did see a bit of X-bracing up there. Afraid that my construction lumber is plain old SPF and southern yellow pine (the trusses are completely pine). But, John Griffin (Old Standard Wood) does have a shop framed with lumber he cut from red spruce trees! I think someone posted a picture of it some time back. As the crow flies, I'm probably only 30 miles or so from standing red spruce, but I don't think the park service would take kindly to removal of any of it.

Dude

----------


## Thomas

All I know is that I remember reading about Lynn in Bluegrass Unlimited, probably 5- 6 years ago. #At the time his waiting list was 6 years and the price was something like 6-8K. #You'd better believe I'm kicking myself. #

----------


## johnwilson

Is anyone with the good sense to have made copies of Lynn's mandolin building programs on the DIY Network willing to share them? I'm trying hard to avoid words like buy, sell, trade, spindle, fold or mutilate. Lynn suggested I ask here so at least one higher authority approves! Thanks.

----------


## Darren Kern

EDIT: I have reached my limit of the number of DVDs I have time to make, for now. If you wrote or PM-ed me before 9pm EST on 22 January, I'll write you back to make arrangements to send you a DVD copy.

----------


## Mental Floss

Thank you Lynn! I feel very special to be able to be a fly on the wall of this discussion.
The ethics and moral standards you have are as much a part of the craft as the wood work.
 This makes you a 1%'er. Meaning that you have reached a position of enlightenment. 
Well done.
 Anyone who has paid for a Dude and has it in their posession is a steward of that insturment and should give Lynn the option of being involved in any subsquent transactions...

----------


## mandophil(e)

I think the world of Lynn, and admire his work, so much so that I started this thread. I do think it is odd that anyone would try and tell folks who spent their money on an instrument what they should or shouldn't do with it.

----------


## Mental Floss

There are many artists and breeders of high end horses and other animals that have agreements on the subsquent sales of the original sale.
What many "in demand" consultants, artists, builders,ect have been able to do is create a "take away" sales enviornment. Meaning that the product being offered is of such high quality and in demand is offered with special terms, if those terms are not ok with the potiential buyer, than there are no hard feelings and both parties can pass. 
Changing terms in mid stream is all together a different item and Lynn has taken the high moral road( once again...part of the masters enlightenment)and would not do that.
The "take away" sales enviornment is authentic when true supply is less than the true demand.
When the master artist relizes there are so many hours in the day and the time they can build the master item is limited to X amount of years.....all of the sudden it is a short putt to realize that business demands that they protect their interest with all of the moral fortitude they can be proud of.
The speculators that buy an undervalued property are taking advantage of a situation, which is fair. My grand daddy told me to never take a knife to a gunfight. In business,Lynn can do the same thing. ( by the way...I just bought some property that had an agreement that said if I sell that property within 5 years ALL of the profit would go to the group that sold me the #property...not uncommon in business.)

----------


## mandophil(e)

If Lynn (or any other builder) reaches an agreement with a buyer, great. Both parties agree. It's a whole different matter if somebody comes along and "suggests" what people should do with their instruments. I'm not sure why anybody feels they have the right to put that out there. Maybe I'm missing something.

----------


## Mental Floss

All I can say is if I bought one of Lynn's mandolins for X and sold it for Y profit I would only do so with his blessings and I would contibute a very fair share of the profit to him.

----------


## Burner

I've thoroughly enjoyed looking at these beautiful creations (I'm sure the good grace shown by the builder comes out in the finished product). If there are any more pics out there please keep them coming.

----------


## Mental Floss

More pictures of these breathtaking creations. They get me pretty passionate!

----------


## Brian Ray

First off, Lynn, I love your work. Your mandos make me want to cry like a little chubby baby.

Second, here's a direct link for the search Lynn refers to above for Handmade Music and another specific for Mandolins. I just can't seem to catch these shows! I wish they offered a download of 'em.

----------


## JeffS

If I were builing that shop and knew of Lynn's lutherie, I'd make a big old plywood virzi and hang it in the attic just for giggles.

----------


## SternART

If I was to buy a mandolin on the second hand market, rather than ordering from the builder, and have no personal relationship with the luthier, I don't see any reason to include the builder in future transactions.

Sometimes "original" owners of custom instruments, when they decide to sell....return the instruments to the luthier for a spit polish and set up, and to handle the transaction.
If there was a major increase in value, I suspect some of these "original" owners might have given the builder a cut. I think it is an honorable thing to do, but certainly not a requirement. 

The new buyer then would have the confidence that everything was perfect with the mandolin, as it was coming directly from the luthier, and since the builder was taking the time to French polish again, or do setup work to make the instrument perfect for the next owner, and handling the transaction, a luthier certainly deserves something for his time. 

I personally have done that in the past, even though the builder wasn't involved at all....when I resold a fine instrument that was custom built for me, and had gone up in value, I sent a check to the builder....but in my case it wasn't with Mr. Dudenbostel, but with a different luthier.

----------


## Mental Floss

Stern , I would want to do the same thing.

----------


## Squire

#'s 19, 20, 32 and 36

----------


## Squire

and their backs

----------


## Chris Biorkman

That's just wrong.

----------


## sgarrity

Ummm.....I'm trying to come up with words to describe that picture and I'm lost! #Those are just stunning. #Nothing beats a nice A5. #And those are NICE!!

Can I tell you how much I'd LOVE to et to play one of these???

----------


## f5loar

When you see photos like this how can one place a price on such beauty? These are priceless from one of the nation's finest custom luthiers. My MAS is coming back.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

It's easy to place a price on such beauty when that price is your marriage.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Here's a coupla pics from Dudenbostel A5 number 38 dated April 2008 which I have had the opportunity to play. #It is off the charts strong...

Carpathian Spruce top and back, sides and neck of red maple. #The tuners are nickel plated Elite and they work great. #No slippage.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Pickguard...

----------


## Jim Roberts

Headstock...I think Precision Pearl Inlay (Tom Ellis) cuts the Dudenbostel name inlay. #Perfectly cut, but you would expect nothing less from Tom. Lynn and Tom are two of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.

----------


## jasona

Is that perfection or what?

----------


## craigmurray

Hey Squire
I'm not sure if #19 on the left of your photo belongs to you, but I found a photo of it here on the Cafe when I was waiting for my mando from Micheal Heiden. I sent him the photo, and told him that I wanted a mando that looked like that (but with a scroll). This was the result:

----------


## sgarrity

Stunning in every way. I like that understated Heiden too!

----------


## Jim Roberts

And a pic of the Bill James tailpiece on #38. The James mandolin tailpieces are so cool and functional...

----------


## Sean Greer

Just finished reading this thread back to 2005 or so and came across this gem from Lynn:

"There are no shortcuts to quality and I refuse to lower my standards to turn out greater numbers."

I wonder if his list is open again, because this is the sort of craftsman that I want to support. I'm sure I can find 20k somewhere.

----------


## Squire

b & w

----------


## 527

Some very fine work to look at here.

----------


## mandopluker

WOW.... I just love seeing all these D U D E's I had forgot they were here, thanks for resurfacing the thread! But oh the sound!

----------


## Driver8

Has anyone mentioned his guitars??,they are truly wonderful.

----------


## mandopluker

Driver8,

Without a doubt they are! Especially a Carp-Topped one!

----------


## tnranger

I have to add my 2 cents.

Not only is Lynn a phenomenal craftsman, but an incredibly nice guy. I recently bought a used Collings MF5 that needed a better set up than I could give it. A friend of mine had Lynn refret his banjo, so I thought I'd give Lynn a call and see if he could recommend someone. I was surprised when he offered to do it himself!

I was a little nervous letting him look at my mandolin, but Lynn could not have been any nicer. He did an amazing job. My mandolin really sings now. He showed me around his shop, including 2 guitars he was working on. I could have spent hours there. 

In short, it was an awesome experience. Lynn is a class act.

----------


## evanreilly

Here is a video clip which may give a bit of an audio comparison between a relatively new Dudenbostel F-5 and one of them older Gibsons. Tombstone Junction on Youtube.

----------


## mandopluker

Evan,

Very nice..... Would enjoy meeting up with you at one of the festivals, shin-digs, etc to let you take my #8 dude for a spin!

----------


## jasona

Very nice picking! Its interesting to hear the similarities and differences of those two top flight mandolins side by side.

Which Loar was that Tom? What topwood does the Dude have Evan?

----------


## evanreilly

I think Tom had an April 25th, 1923 Loar in that clip.
The top plate of the Dudenbostel is Carpathian; Lynn highly recommended it. I am glad I let him make determinations as to what woods he favored.

----------


## Wilson

> Here is a video clip which may give a bit of an audio comparison between a relatively new Dudenbostel F-5 and one of them older Gibsons on Youtube.


Very Nice! Sounds like two fine mandolins being well picked. Thanks.

----------


## Squire

#36

----------


## Squire

#36 back

----------


## cooper4205

> I think Tom had an April 25th, 1923 Loar in that clip.
> The top plate of the Dudenbostel is Carpathian; Lynn highly recommended it. #I am glad I let him make determinations as to what woods he favored.


Evan's Dude is probably the best mandolin I've ever played, and one of the best looking, too.

----------


## Dan Voight

sheeesh what a back

----------


## Glassweb

Gleep!!! Wow... now that's not too good-lookin' is it? Great work Lynn...

----------


## wannabethile

i hate this thread  

excuse me while i drool....

----------


## Chris Biorkman

That is so unbelievably clean and beautiful.

----------


## mandopluker

...it has taken me about 2 years to realize what I have in my Dude! I'm glad I did not give up early --thanks Tracy!

...and yes it was all on my account not the Dude!

----------


## mandophil(e)

Fifteen months since the last post?  Aren't there any new Dudenbostel pictures to post?

----------


## Goodin

I'll get mine in about another 15 months.  I'll try to remember to post it then!  

Thanks for resurrecting this thread though.  It's nice to see so much of Dude's mandocandy in one place.   He truly is a wonderful builder and great friend.

----------


## mandophil(e)

Hey Goodin--what are you getting?

----------


## Goodin

I'm getting a model 1A with a Virzi.  luckily I live right down the road from Mr. Dude so I will get to pick out the woods and collaborate on tonal ideas to fit my playing style.

----------


## Goodin

For your viewing pleasure, here are some pics of the Dude 1A....

----------


## Oggy

Love it! Who needs a scroll?  :Wink: 

I've never seen this type of Dude before. Supercool in all its simplicity.

----------


## evanreilly

I was looking back over the postings in the thread and do believe the pic of a Dude shown in Jim Roberts' postings ##220-222 are of Dude #36, not #38.  I am fairly certain of this, as #38 is an F-5 style mandolin.
The young fellow in the picture is holding #38 & he liked it.

----------


## literarymadness

Are those photos Dude#49?

----------


## Goodin

> Are those photos Dude#49?


I'm not sure. I'll ask The Dude next time I talk to him.  Is that the one in your profile pic?

----------


## evanreilly

Also ask Lynn what numbers are on the bench now.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Hi folks... the "1A" photos are of #49.  I'm currently building mandolin serial numbers in the mid-50's (various stages of completion right now).  I built guitars for a good portion of 2009 and am back to mandolins again.

Happy New Year to all!

Lynn

----------


## Jim Roberts

Evan...you are correct as it is in fact number 48.  The owner really enjoys it, too!

Here's to a peaceful 2010 'round the globe.

----------


## literarymadness

"Goodin"Yes that is #49 in my avatar, but #49 belongs to another cafe member.  My 1A should be finished this March.  I understand your excitement.

----------


## Goodin

> "Goodin"Yes that is #49 in my avatar, but #49 belongs to another cafe member.  My 1A should be finished this March.  I understand your excitement.


Sweet!  Can't wait to see it.

----------


## Tripp Johnson

That 1A is simply gorgeous, love the finish.

----------


## Goodin

Here is the latest from Lynn, #61.  Enjoy!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Love the maple!
Steve

----------


## blauserk

> Here is the latest from Lynn, #61.  Enjoy!


 I think I just burned my retinas.  That is one flamey back!

I see #61 is bound front and back; I think #60 was just bound front, wasn't it?

That is a beauty.  Enjoy it.

----------


## Batch666

Reviving this old thread...

Here are pics of #63. Engelmann over Red Maple. Top is from the same logs as Chris Thile's #5 and #14. Here is a video of Travis Burch playing the instrument before Lynn scooped the fretboard and added markers for me:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT3sQjCFMgw

----------


## Batch666

Although this thread is several years old now...

I purchased #63 (see other post) on consignment from Lynn.  And I echo many of the previous posters in saying that as MARVELOUS as his instruments are...the MAN far and away exceeds them.  Lynn is certainly in the "1%" as mentioned previously.  He is a tremendous human being (and obviously a gifted craftsman/luthier).

Thank you Lynn...for just being YOU...on behalf of all of us.

----------

Glassweb

----------


## blauserk

> Reviving this old thread...
> 
> Here are pics of #63. Engelmann over Red Maple. Top is from the same logs as Chris Thile's #5 and #14. Here is a video of Travis Burch playing the instrument before Lynn scooped the fretboard and added markers for me:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT3sQjCFMgw


I was struck by the sound of that one when it was first posted.  I think Travis had it right: "This one's really appealing."

----------

